# Horsefield with puffy eyes.



## Carla266166 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi all

I am new to the site but would like some advice on my 2 year old horsefield tortoise. She has developed puffy eyes and does not seem to be opening them. She is not really eating and keeps trying to burry herself.

I have been bathing her eyes daily with cooled boiled water which does not seem to have anf effect.

She is in a table top home and I use beachwood subtrate and the temprerure is at 31. She lives with my other tortoise who is the same age.

I have added a few pictures. Hope this is enough information.


----------



## Ben02 (Nov 11, 2018)

Next time you bathe her dribble water on her face


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! There are a lot of things that could be causing this.
Do you have a uvb bulb? If so, what shape is it? 
What are you feeding?

There are also some things that need to be changed with your care.

-your tortoises need to be separated, and both given their own properly sized enclosures. Tortoises, especially Russians, are solitary, territorial animals that should never be kept in pairs.

- beach wood is not an appropriate substrate choice. It should be changed to coco coir, fine grade orchid bark, or cypress mulch.

-where in the enclosure is the temperature 31 degrees? It should be around 36-38 at the basking spot.

Could we see pictures of your enclosure?

Start soaking your tortoise daily in a 50/50 mixture of carrot baby food and water for 20-45 minutes. Don’t let the water get cold. You might have to put a heat lamp over or near the water.

Please give these a read and come back with questions-
Russian Tortoise Care Sheet https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## Carla266166 (Nov 11, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Welcome to the forum! There are a lot of things that could be causing this.
> Do you have a uvb bulb? If so, what shape is it?
> What are you feeding?
> 
> ...



Thank you for getting back to me I will buy some carrot baby food tomorrow and will also post some pictures of the enclosure.

I know this might be a stupid question but are Russian tortoises and horsefield tortoises the same.

I do have a uvb bulb. I will get a stronger basking bulb to increase the heat. 

All advice is appreciated I have had them for 18 months and would hate anything to happen to them. 

Carla


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 11, 2018)

Carla266166 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me I will buy some carrot baby food tomorrow and will also post some pictures of the enclosure.
> 
> I know this might be a stupid question but are Russian tortoises and horsefield tortoises the same.
> 
> ...



Yes, russian is another name for horse field.

What kind of uvb bulb is it? Is it a compact, a tube, a mercury vapor bulb, etc?


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, @carla .


----------



## Carla266166 (Nov 11, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Yes, russian is another name for horse field.
> 
> What kind of uvb bulb is it? Is it a compact, a tube, a mercury vapor bulb, etc?



I have took a picture of enclosure hope this helps.

I feed them a mixture of weeds like dandelions, and green leafy veg.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 11, 2018)

That curled cfl bulb could be your problem, among other things, it is known to hurt their eyes. Also, lights should be hanging directly down, not on an angle like you have them. I am sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 11, 2018)

Carla266166 said:


> I have took a picture of enclosure hope this helps.
> 
> I feed them a mixture of weeds like dandelions, and green leafy veg.



The coil uvb could very likely be the problem. They’re known to cause eye burns, and are very ineffective at producing uvb. Turn it off immediately, and get a tube fluorescent uvb when you can.

Keep in mind that both of them will need their own 244cm x 122cm minimum enclosures as adults, or when they get to about 4-5 inches.


----------



## Carla266166 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> That curled cfl bulb could be your problem, among other things, it is known to hurt their eyes. Also, lights should be hanging directly down, not on an angle like you have them. I am sure someone else will chime in.



Thank you for the advice will make all the changes.

Carla


----------



## Carla266166 (Nov 11, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> The coil uvb could very likely be the problem. They’re known to cause eye burns, and are very ineffective at producing uvb. Turn it off immediately, and get a tube fluorescent uvb when you can.
> 
> Keep in mind that both of them will need their own 244cm x 122cm minimum enclosures as adults, or when they get to about 4-5 inches.



Will make the changes looking at tube bulb now what is the best wattage. Is the basking lamp ok. Plus is a table top home ok or are there a better type. If so has anyone got any pictures.

Sorry for all the questions.

Carla


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 11, 2018)

Carla266166 said:


> Will make the changes looking at tube bulb now what is the best wattage. Is the basking lamp ok. Plus is a table top home ok or are there a better type. If so has anyone got any pictures.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Carla



I’m not sure wattage matters much with tube uvb. I think it’s really the type that matters. I think any 10.0 tubes with a T5 or T8 hood would work.

If the basking lamp is a spot type, it should be changed to a flood style bulb. You can just use a normal 65 watt flood bulb for that, which you should be able to get at most hardware stores.

A table top home would probably be fine with the size they are, as long as you get one of the Substrates I mentioned above and keep it damp, with a humid hide.

Don’t worry, the more questions you ask, the better!


----------

